# Waterproof canister lights for stake lights



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice idea! Pretty clever


----------



## JW Halloween (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## JW Halloween (Sep 30, 2012)

FYI - Saran Wrap will probably work but I don’t know how long a piece would last. You might consider using pre-cut pieces of plexi or glass like these - not very expense and could be glued to the removable top for your cans.









5






www.behrenbergglass.com


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Well I set it up with Saran wrap and ran it all day out in the hot sun and no distortion to the saran wrap. Will see how it goes this season as our display is up for over 2 months.


----------

